# Walnut Hill goaties!   Goose 3/2 and Truffles on 3/3 Pics on pg 3



## dhansen (Feb 15, 2012)

picI thought I would show off some of my girls.





This is Jiffy.  She is 8 and hopefully bred.   Due beginning of April.
I saw her bred, but she went back into heat 2 more times and rebred.  Fingers crossed as I want spots!





Meet Snowflake.  She is 5 and is due at the end of Feb.  Can't wait to see her kids!





Truffles, also due at the end of Feb.





Razzberry, due at the end of Feb.





Licorice Spice Drop.  Not bred, but she is one of Snowflake's daughters from last year

Love these girls.  I have a few more, but taking pictures of nubians in the field is quite the challenge!  They all want to be in my face


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 15, 2012)

Very nice,  crossing my fingers for spots.   and lots of healthy kids and easy deliveries.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 15, 2012)

Beautiful goats.  I like Jiffy's spots, and I love Licorice.  I would love to have a black nubian.  My first ever goat, 30 years ago was a black nubian named Becky and she has a place in my heart forever.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 15, 2012)

Gorgeous girls


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 15, 2012)

I LOVE to see nice Nubian goats that are preggers.  LOL

Here's wishing easy deliverys and lottsa babies!!  Keep us posted.

And thanks again for the pictures.

DonnaBelle


----------



## fanov8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Pretty girls


----------



## poorboys (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice looking Nubians  YEAH!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 16, 2012)

Very nice girls!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 16, 2012)

Those are some nice looking gals you have there. I look forward to updates!


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 16, 2012)

You have some pretty girls!  I hope you get some spots


----------



## dhansen (Feb 22, 2012)

What was I thinking???? Maybe I wasn't thinking!!!!  I have 4 nubian does due in the next week and I will be gone for 2 days!  Snowflake and Gooseberry ( no pic of Goose on here) look like they could go at any second.  Ugg!  At least I know my LDG will be there to help clean kids off if born while I am gone.  I hate missing births!
I have got to plan things better next year!  
But....I did feel babies kicking in Jiffy which makes every happy!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 22, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice looking girlies!  Can't wait to see the baby pics!


----------



## dhansen (Feb 26, 2012)

Here are a few of the girls today! Huge!
This is Goose in front (not shown in the previous shot), 
Then Jiffy, Then Razzberry




Here is Snowflake who is due tomorrow.


----------



## Missy (Feb 27, 2012)

Nubians Sorry you have to go away....Maybe they will wait for you to get back.....lol. Beautiful Girls!


----------



## dhansen (Feb 27, 2012)

I am back and ready!!!!  So now they will follow the doe code!


----------



## dhansen (Feb 29, 2012)

So, we have the WORST weather, tons of rain and wind, for the first time this winter.  Today is probably the day.   Only good thing is that it is a snow day for me and the kids because the buses are up-country.  Couple inches of snow and this area closes down.


----------



## RainySunday (Feb 29, 2012)

Good luck, lol.  We have snow and are supposed to get thunder later...I bet that's when mine go.  What fun these goats are!


----------



## dhansen (Mar 3, 2012)

Goose kidded tonight.... triplet bucklings.  I have had her in  the goat barn everyday for the last several days.  Today was sunny and nice and she actually waited for me to be home from all the day's activities.
Glad I was there, but it was SCARY!  One buckling had his head out, with no feet, for about 20 minutes.  I suctioned him and kept drying him, but I thought he was going to die right before my eyes.  I couldn't pull on his head and I wasn't sure he would come out like that.  Once he was out, the other two shot out like a cannon while she stood up.  They are all cleaned up and nursing. I will post pictures in the morning as my camera is being dumb!


----------



## ILuvSheep (Mar 3, 2012)

congratz! cant wait until your camera starts working!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats....3 boys....sounds like my luck!


----------



## dreamriver (Mar 3, 2012)

yea, congrats!!!!


----------



## Missy (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats, I can't wait for pictures!!!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 3, 2012)

Missy said:
			
		

> Congrats, I can't wait for pictures!!!!


X2


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 3, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Missy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3


----------



## dhansen (Mar 3, 2012)

Pictures at last of Goose's triplets.  I had to move them to the sunshine goat area (heat lamp too) because I had a big surprise when I went outside this morning.  I noticed Truffles looked thin and  saw a kid standing in the feeding area!  Super cute, standing, but cold, buckling.  I rushed him into the house got him warmed up, and brought him back to see Mom.  Oh my gosh, there was another kid in one of the shelters!  Grabbed her, warmed her up, and outside to Mom once again.  Mom is not paying any attention to them, but they must have nursed because they were up and about.  The only thing I can think is that my LDG got them too clean and Mom isn't recognizing them.  I milked out colostrum, gave it to them, put them in a small stall together, and will watch closely.  She did let them nurse when she was on the milk stand.  Not really wanting a couple bottle babies, but will do it if necessary.
Goose's triplet bucklings....














These are Truffles kids.  The buckling is on the left.  
url=http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/844_img_0354.jpg]






[/url]


----------



## dhansen (Mar 3, 2012)

Pictures at last of Goose's triplets.  I had to move them to the sunshine goat area (heat lamp too) because I had a big surprise when I went outside this morning.  I noticed Truffles looked thin and  saw a kid standing in the feeding area!  Super cute, standing, but cold, buckling.  I rushed him into the house got him warmed up, and brought him back to see Mom.  Oh my gosh, there was another kid in one of the shelters!  Grabbed her, warmed her up, and outside to Mom once again.  Mom is not paying any attention to them, but they must have nursed because they were up and about.  The only thing I can think is that my LDG got them too clean and Mom isn't recognizing them.  I milked out colostrum, gave it to them, put them in a small stall together, and will watch closely.  She did let them nurse when she was on the milk stand.  Not really wanting a couple bottle babies, but will do it if necessary.
Goose's triplet bucklings....




These are Truffles kids.  The buckling is on the left.  
url=http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/844_img_0354.jpg]





[/url]


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh my, they are adorable. Congrats, thank you so much for sharing. Can't wait to see them standing, so we can see their colors.


----------

